# Where to find large pieces of Cottonwood bark?



## thechipcarver (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey Lumberjocks,

I live in East Central Indiana. I am looking for large pieces of cottonwood bark. I'm looking at 6"-8" wide, 24"-48" long. Do they cut it that big? Any information would be helpful.


----------



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

Just curious, are you referring to green live bark like off a just cut down tree or the dead bark that can be peeled off a dead tree. I have never seen a big cottonwood cut down ( they are usually along creeks in our area ). I do occasionally see dead ones with loose bark on them.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

You can find plenty of cottonwood trees and bark in Oklahoma…...


----------



## thechipcarver (Jan 29, 2014)

> Just curious, are you referring to green live bark like off a just cut down tree or the dead bark that can be peeled off a dead tree. I have never seen a big cottonwood cut down ( they are usually along creeks in our area ). I do occasionally see dead ones with loose bark on them.
> 
> - mel52


I'm looking for cottonwood bark they use for carving wood spirits and houses.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Off of large Cottonwood trees?


----------



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

The cottonwood trees I have ever seen have bark that is extremely rough. On the larger ones the deep parts could be two or three inches. Even the smaller ones would be so rough I can't imagine carving anything, but, I don't know anything about carving.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

If you come to central NM, you can get the bark and some wood for free!


----------

